# Linux Stickerss ?



## Dark Star (Feb 25, 2008)

Well where to get stickers like this in India ? is there anyway so that I can make this by myself if I have the image ? Also please post if you find Kubuntu sticker.. Similar 1 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5512/82623873_f4cc09fb8b.jpg   *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5514/249006662_e74d028de5.jpg​
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5520/82623876_6d34888b1f.jpg

Here is 1 for Ubuntu users 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5515/metallic.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a company System 76 which ships free stickers when posted to with a self addressed envelop with postage paid.

Go to: *system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#india


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

^^They are not the 1 I am searching for look at the imagen I posted .. They are just like Windows stickerr


----------



## mehaman (Feb 26, 2008)

@darkstar:Baishampayan Ghose will be able to give u stickers if u send a self-addressed stamped  envelope.


> Send a self addressed envelope to -
> Baishampayan Ghose
> #4, C/o Mr. Y.B. Shaikh
> Trimboli Nagar, Line Bazaar
> ...


check this page India:
*system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#india


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have those stickers 
I got from system76 for free. But those are paper stickers unlike Windows one.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 26, 2008)

mehaman said:


> @darkstar:Baishampayan Ghose will be able to give u stickers if u send a self-addressed stamped  envelope.
> 
> check this page India:
> *system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#india




Are you sure?

I am seeing this



> India
> 
> Baishampayan Ghose
> 214/4, Sher-e-Punjab Society
> ...


----------



## mehaman (Feb 26, 2008)

^|^ 
*vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/06/get-free-ubuntu-stickers.html


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 26, 2008)

^^Refer the original page.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 26, 2008)

I got Ubuntu stickers when I ordered two CDs of Gutsy from their Shipit service.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^They are not the 1 I am searching for look at the imagen I posted .. They are just like Windows stickerr


So are these by System76 which I already linked do and so did all others who have posted yet.

"Powered by ..." is how it goes and thats what is in your photo too!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> There is a company System 76 which ships free stickers when posted to with a self addressed envelop with postage paid.
> 
> Go to: *system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#india


howmany stickers do we get ? I want one(hundred) too.



QwertyManiac said:


> So are these by System76 which I already linked do and so did all others who have posted yet.
> 
> "Powered by ..." is how it goes and thats what is in your photo too!


but he wants transparent ones, not white stickers.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't want white sticker | I got few of em with Cd's but I don't like them. Check the 1 post I have added a laptop image >.I want to have like  1 in it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm, no one does it for free for sure, for that kind. Get those sticker papers and print it yourself?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

^^NO its not about money I want to know where to get it


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

you may get these stickers on Ebay.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> you may get these stickers on Ebay.


nobody wants to go to Ebay, and cough up the credit card number for a simple sticker.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^NO its not about money I want to know where to get it


GO to a card/invitation printing shop .

ask them to print these stickers for you and give them in Adobe Pagemaker format .

You can also choose what type of paper u want n all .


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 1, 2008)

Searched Ebay.com But they are costing $2 for a sticker *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/scared14.gif Well does ebay.com ship to india ? Cause theres already an Indian site of the same and Indian site doesn't have stickers | Here : -
 kubuntu Linux LOGO sticker for PC case mod      | ubuntu Linux LOGO sticker for PC case mod


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> GO to a card/invitation printing shop .
> 
> ask them to print these stickers for you and give them in Adobe Pagemaker format .
> 
> You can also choose what type of paper u want n all .


+1. Just download the free-software sticker book and get them printed. Fast, safe, easy and the cheapest way!


----------



## Vivek788 (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah we might need to print these things ourselves...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

@vivek:In ernakulam,there is rainbow computech who are distributing Linux CD/DVDs.I think they may be distributing stickers.

also,long back I had bought suse cd's etc from mindstorm bookstall who are distributing these cds behalf of *suncochin*(sun training centre),they had given me few "Linux inside" stickers 

also Blore based gtcdrom(Linux Learning Centre got these stickers may be!)


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 4, 2008)

@praka123
hm..thats nice information...we were content with those few stickers that ubuntu sends us or some others do when doing their install fest.Hope I get more and new stickers.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 4, 2008)

I  sent the prestamped self addressed envelope to the address mentioned below. however i dont get any stickers from them. i also need these stickers as mentioned above in the image.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 4, 2008)

i think Zeeshan Quireshi's method is the best of all, otherwise u'll waste money.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @vivek:In ernakulam,there is rainbow computech who are distributing Linux CD/DVDs.I think they may be distributing stickers.
> 
> also,long back I had bought suse cd's etc from mindstorm bookstall who are distributing these cds behalf of *suncochin*(sun training centre),they had given me few "Linux inside" stickers
> 
> also Blore based gtcdrom(Linux Learning Centre got these stickers may be!)


Linux Inside stickers ? Thats exactly what I am looking for. Any cool looking ones available ?


----------

